# Stethoscope Critters



## AMPEMT85 (Nov 2, 2010)

does anyone know of where to get those cute little clip-on animals for your stethoscope? :blush:


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 3, 2010)

try ebay or maybe a uniform shop?


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 3, 2010)

Check on www.allmed.net


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2010)

*Hallmark stores*

..............


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Nov 9, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> ..............


for the kids...any little thing that'll help get their mind off an injury or event is so helpful. At my current job (not EMS related) I use cartoon band-aids for the kids when they need them, and it helps them stop crying a whole lot faster than normal, boring band-aids. 

Maybe I just have a soft spot for the little monsters!


----------



## firecoins (Nov 9, 2010)

My stethescope got beg bugs from a patient, lice from the dog and crabs from a lover.  Too many critters.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

I really thought that this was going to be something different...lol  I was expecting this to be a topic on bugs/diseases that you found on a stethescope.  Kinda had me worried at little bit.  lol


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 20, 2010)

On a related note, how about a stethoscope holster? I'm talking about a plastic thing that can clip onto a belt, and it has a V-shaped slot. You slide the bell of the stethoscope into the slot, and it just hangs there. You first fold it in half so the ears are tucked behind the bell. Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 20, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> On a related note, how about a stethoscope holster? I'm talking about a plastic thing that can clip onto a belt, and it has a V-shaped slot. You slide the bell of the stethoscope into the slot, and it just hangs there. You first fold it in half so the ears are tucked behind the bell. Anyone know where to find one?


AllHeart tried to sell me one when I bought parts for my scope last week.

Hip Clip Stethoscope Holder by Prestige Medical


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 20, 2010)

You mean something like these?

http://www.webmedbooks.com/westernu...aspx/upc=28d14a6f-647e-42e6-8801-0a4bba539879

or

http://www.webmedbooks.com/westernu...spx/sid=dc11ad5b-91a8-40ae-a9e3-a2d80768d0e4/


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 20, 2010)

MMiz said:


> AllHeart tried to sell me one when I bought parts for my scope last week.
> 
> Hip Clip Stethoscope Holder by Prestige Medical



That's it exactly, that's perfect. Thanks!


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 23, 2010)

AMPEMT85 said:


> for the kids...any little thing that'll help get their mind off an injury or event is so helpful. At my current job (not EMS related) I use cartoon band-aids for the kids when they need them, and it helps them stop crying a whole lot faster than normal, boring band-aids.
> 
> Maybe I just have a soft spot for the little monsters!



I use cartoon band-aids for everyone, that is all we have on the truck .  I always tell them, well how about a daffy duck band-aid or look at this bugs bunny band-aid.  The older people find it humerous.


----------

